# Introducing Salu - close up soundscapes



## OrchestralTools (Dec 9, 2022)

Hey everyone, 

A huge thank you to everyone who tuned into our keynote event. We reserve these premieres for our most special releases, and we feel Salu very much fits into that category. 

Speaking of which, it’s time for the official VIC unveiling of Salu–close up soundscapes, available now at a special introductory price of €279 (regular price €399). 


Recorded at the Arvo Pärt Centre, Estonia–Salu is a collection of orchestral sounds and instruments for the inward journey. 

Explore the finest details of sound—Salu offers a unique assembly of close, intimate, experimental instruments and textures for sensitive, inspired musical expression.

Almost two years in the making, Salu allowed us the honor of recording in the incredible atmosphere of the Arvo Pärt Centre alongside an all-star ensemble of performers and creative minds. 

This collection features performances from Vox Clamantis (voices), Anna-Liisa Eller (kannel), Vetle Nærø (piano), Liis Jürgens (harps), M4GNET (string quartet), and Vambola Krigul (percussion). 

The specific sonic aesthetic is an inward journey: Sounds that are delicate and intimate and expressive.

Everything was recorded to be as close to the sound as possible, with multiple mic options—close mics for each singer, for example. And you can dial-in the unique ambience of the room sound as required.

71 carefully-constructed sound design patches complement the instrumental side of Salu. All patches were created using the source recordings—enhanced and augmented by layering and effects processing.

If you want to take a detailed look at Salu, you can check out the official walkthrough below.


To check out Salu’s audio demos, or to read up a little more on the library, you can head over to the link below. 



https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/salu



The introductory price for Salu will be available until January 1. 

Best,
OT


----------



## JSteel (Dec 9, 2022)

I extremely like the sound from Tallinn, i don't own it yet and had high Hopes for BF, but... 


Maybe someday.


----------



## hauspe (Dec 9, 2022)

Tallinn was an instabuy for me when it was released, I use it not very often though, its more a niche product but if you need it, it's really a great library (minus some small issues here and there).


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 9, 2022)

I have the Talllin women and love the sound. I’m hoping to pick up the men and the main organ one day - maybe sooner than expected…


----------



## styledelk (Dec 9, 2022)

They're just people, ScarletJerry, their gender has nothing to do with this. But I'm glad you aren't discriminating. Nor on organs, I can tell.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 9, 2022)

I grabbed the female choir during the weekly promotion, love it!


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 9, 2022)

I bought Tallinn when it was released because it just sounded really good and I wanted those voices. Since then, I unexpectedly starting using it as my sketching library for melodies, I just love it. Never expected this, but when open the female voices, I can get lost in the sound and just "let it go", and melodies just start flowing. I always thought I'd use a piano for that. Then I can quickly add those amazing strings for a quick accompaniment (try just the Violas with bass note and a harmony note 1-1/3 octaves up... it's so rich. Violas!), and there's my "piano sketch". So whatever update you have done, I'm in. Hands down my favorite new library.

And I am definitely... um... er... _excited _for the announcement.

Sincerely,
Fanboy in Arizona


----------



## ka00 (Dec 9, 2022)

What day do we think this is being released? Is it always a Thursday?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 9, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> From the start of Spring to the deep of Winter, we’ve been spending a lot of time in Tallinn this year working on a huge project.
> 
> ...


Tallin brass


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 9, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Tallin brass


That, my friend, sounds too amazing!

But either way, the original Tallinn library was/is souch a beautiful library. So naturally I have high hopes for a potential sequel! I don't use Tallinn often in my work, but I love to play it and let my emotions and thoughts go on a walk.. Also with the Sine update around the time of the Tallinn release, Sine started to be stable and inviting to/for me.


----------



## tc9000 (Dec 9, 2022)

Tallinn Devastator - a mashup with Keepforest???? Extreme hybrid trailer nordic minimalism??? Just kidding...

I have the male and female choirs and I'm super interested in all things Tallinn! Stunning, stunning sound and concept.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 9, 2022)

Here it comes….the Tallin Children’s Choir!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 9, 2022)

I want to know what's coming NOW!! Credit Card ready!


----------



## Markastellor (Dec 10, 2022)

.....huge project? Could it be a larger more complex choir?


----------



## Flyo (Dec 10, 2022)

Those trees reminds us Woodwings… @OrchestralTools ?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 10, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Those trees reminds us Woodwings… @OrchestralTools ?


Perhaps a wind quartet - flute, oboe, clarinet, French horn and bassoon - in recorded in the same church along with...



ScarletJerry said:


> Here it comes….the Tallin Children’s Choir!


... YES a children's choir.

Add in a little percussion, especially some mallets, timp and glock, YES.

Fun to imagine. The above would be an instant for me though.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 10, 2022)

Summer / Winter different timbres - colors - moods? @OrchestralTools


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 10, 2022)

Quite excited about this.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Dec 10, 2022)

From the joy of Spring to the melancholy of Winter, I've been spending a lot of money this year preparing a huge project that will come or will not come.

It's a habit I can't break, and I think you'll be excited about what I'm going to unveil next week. But already now I can miraculously foreshadow: I will buy or I will not buy.

Stay tuned.

children's choir := instabuy


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 10, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Perhaps a wind quartet - flute, oboe, clarinet, French horn and bassoon ...


Wouldn't that be a quintet?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 10, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Wouldn't that be a quintet?


Yes I meant quintet, thank you


----------



## RichardinNL (Dec 11, 2022)

Was intending to buy Tallinn today. Very curious what the addition will be on this already exceptional orchestra.

Wonder to hold on to buying because it also will be discounted?


----------



## Marsen (Dec 11, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Perhaps a wind quartet - flute, oboe, clarinet, French horn and bassoon


You mean English horn?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 11, 2022)

Marsen said:


> You mean English horn?


Why would he mean that?


----------



## Marsen (Dec 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Why would he mean that?


I thought about only woodwinds.

Edit: Forget about my comment. Wasn’t aware of this quintet.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 11, 2022)

Yeah, French horn like in a traditional wind quintet. But I’d be happy for any winds recorded in the same space really.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 11, 2022)

Marsen said:


> I thought about only woodwinds.
> 
> Edit: Forget about my comment. Wasn’t aware of this quintet.


It is odd nomenclature for sure.


----------



## dko22 (Dec 11, 2022)

interesting. I just bought and am currently working with the atmospheric strings and main organ in Tallinn (the choirs didn't interest me as they don't sing text). Very curious what you have up your sleeve!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 11, 2022)

Maybe it's an actual update to Sine as well adding in more choir functionality


----------



## ka00 (Dec 11, 2022)

ChatGPT will crack this mysterious teaser in 3...2...1...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 11, 2022)

ka00 said:


> ChatGPT will crack this mysterious teaser in 3...2...1...


I got ChatGPT to open up a bit about the new library:







(I feel required to emphasize that this is parody.)


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 11, 2022)

AI FTW!! 😂


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 12, 2022)

I could be wrong, but I think the trees in the pictures are an important clue. My first guess, it's not a brass library.


----------



## Jotto (Dec 12, 2022)

Wind instruments


Wind instruments



www.rahvamuusika.ee





Traditional Estonian Woodwinds


----------



## portego (Dec 12, 2022)

A medieval library? 🎱🧙‍♂️🤞

They've a lot of medieval musicians in the old town up there. So, something like Miroire/Rinascimento but in a older periode? Would be awesome 🤗


----------



## Vik (Dec 12, 2022)

My guess is that both Tõnu Kaljuste and the great Indian restaurant in/near Tallin's old town are involved.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 12, 2022)

portego said:


> A medieval library? 🎱🧙‍♂️🤞
> 
> They've a lot of medieval musicians in the old town up there. So, something like Miroire/Rinascimento but in a older periode? Would be awesome 🤗


This could be the winner with all the trees and shit


----------



## musicalMind (Dec 12, 2022)

Should be interesting. Love the Tallinn library n the whole concept behind it.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 12, 2022)

The original post said they would announce it "next week". Is that this week?


----------



## ka00 (Dec 12, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> The original post said they would announce it "next week". Is that this week?


Yeah, this week. Looking back at old emails, I feel like they mostly release on Thursdays. But also frequently on Wednesdays. And occasionally on Tuesdays.


----------



## portego (Dec 12, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> This could be the winner with all the trees and shit


Even if it's not, some day they just have to do it... 😉 The city name literally means Danish-castle. The geographical location could be ideal for a broad and diverse "medieval" library. You could throw a lot of "medieval styles" in there, and it would be fitting. With the age of the city itself, you could also go waaaaayyyy back in time... And as I said, you would literally find amazing medieval musicians in Tallinn. Furthermore, I just have my doubts, that they can spend time in the old town without an emerging thought of making a medieval library... 😆


----------



## ka00 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## fiatlux (Dec 12, 2022)

ka00 said:


>


Salu is an Estonian surname, denoting *a small group of trees*, similar to 'grove' in English.


----------



## ism (Dec 12, 2022)

Hmm, Aarne *Salu*veer founder of the Estonian TV Girls' Choir, perhaps? 



Conductor – Estonian TV Girls' Choir



And has connections to Pärt, I think 




This would be (to coin a phrase) very exciting!


----------



## ism (Dec 12, 2022)

I guess this is technically Sweeden, but Jaan Tamm*salu *appears to be a choral lyricists:



Which would also be very exciting.


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 12, 2022)

Choir could be possible. If they post another two pictures of the forest in the two missing seasons that would be four seasons, or simply SATB. Do it!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 12, 2022)

If it is a choir, I hope they have implemented a better interface for it into SINE (vs how you have to deal with the Tallinn choirs right now).


----------



## Banquet (Dec 12, 2022)

Another possible?

Susan Lahesalu

WORKSHOP: ESTONIAN CHORAL MUSIC​




__





Workshops Susan Lahesalu







www.lahesalu.com





Lahessalu meaning - spacious grove


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 13, 2022)

"Live from Tallinn
An Orchestral Tools Keynote event

Join us on Dec 14, 18:00 Berlin / 9:00 Los Angeles On December 14, we have some big news to share with you. The result of over 18 months of work, and one of the most ambitious projects that we've ever done. It's also been one of the most rewarding and inspiring things we've ever worked on—we're very much looking forward to sharing this with you in a special premiere video."



https://www.orchestraltools.com/premiere/live-from-tallinn


----------



## davidson (Dec 13, 2022)

Whatever it is, I hopes it's more than 'just another' choir library. Yes, it'll sound lovely, but fingers crossed it's different and inventive. Something that we don't already have access to, whether that's new ensembles or articulations, or preferably some kind of new tech.

OT have been pretty out there lately with their libraries so here's hoping...


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 13, 2022)

Just over 24 hours to go until our keynote event - looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## dko22 (Dec 13, 2022)

what we need if its going to be a choir library is one that sings free text in any language. EWQL are the only game in town (apart from the excellent online Cantamus) and it should be possible for a first rate company like Orchestral Tools to improve on their programmability and overall quality. If it's not that, I'm not quite sure what could be so ambitious.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 13, 2022)

dko22 said:


> what we need if its going to be a choir library is one that sings free text in any language. EWQL are the only game in town (apart from the excellent online Cantamus) and it should be possible for a first rate company like Orchestral Tools to improve on their programmability and overall quality. If it's not that, I'm not quite sure what could be so ambitious.


Something like Synthesizer V for the Tallinn choir would be amazing... AI seems like it would be a huge leap from what OT has been doing though.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 13, 2022)

i wonder whether it'll be something like the Habitat library.


----------



## dko22 (Dec 13, 2022)

I'd be astonished if AI comes out of the blue but you never know....


----------



## FireGS (Dec 13, 2022)

In the category of things that will never happen:

ChatGPT integration with SINE.


----------



## epianist (Dec 13, 2022)

a new roaring drone orchestra of eastern block countries Ludmilla diesel locomotives... That would be REALLY missing in the realm of vst universe, knowing that sound can drive you happy despite of being underestimated by 110% of all composers


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 13, 2022)

Probably a tallin choir sung on top of an abandoned silo in the woods.


----------



## ummon (Dec 13, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Probably a tallin choir sung on top of an abandoned silo in the woods.


Yes, it has to be abandoned - otherwise it’s too mainstream and not ’baltic’ enough.


----------



## signalpath (Dec 13, 2022)

Perhaps a choir recorded by the sunny Pirita River, next to Iru power plant? Where Andrei Tarkovsky shot _Stalker_ (1979) from a screenplay written by Arkady and Boris Strugatsky, based on their '72 _Roadside Picnic_.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 13, 2022)

If OT wanted to make a lot of money, all they’d have to do is release Berlin Choirs.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 13, 2022)

I knew it!

They did a sale for Ark this year first, so I thought they had something stored for their other series.
Maybe its the Berlin series or maybe JunkieXL(Strings?) ?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 13, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> I knew it!
> 
> They did a sale for Ark this year first, so I thought they had something stored for their other series.
> Maybe its the Berlin series or maybe JunkieXL(Strings?) ?


It's about Tallinn. It's in the title of the thread.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 13, 2022)

It would be awesome if the tallin choir could get updated with the tempo locked marcatos like they did for miroire so the shorts round robins are in time better. I really love the tallin choir.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 14, 2022)

Not long to go


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 14, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> It's about Tallinn. It's in the title of the thread.


I guess I go too excited when I saw the "announcement" thread from OT lol
I immediately thought JXL Strings or Berlin Choir 🤣

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Joe Grant (Dec 14, 2022)

I really hope the event/announcement lives up to the hype!


----------



## ka00 (Dec 14, 2022)

I have Fratres playing on repeat while I wait for this keynote. Excited!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 14, 2022)

Hey everybody,

Just over 30 minutes until our keynote event. 



Looking forward to seeing you all there!

Best,
OT


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 14, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> If OT wanted to make a lot of money, all they’d have to do is release Berlin Choirs.


indeed. the berlin orchestra isn't complete yet..
Or do they start a Tallinn orchestra series (since it's an ambitious project, i doubt it's a nice library)


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2022)

For a moment there, I actually believed what I saw 

(watching the introduction as I type this)


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 14, 2022)

I was about to post same thing


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 14, 2022)

Sounds like a great product. Really free? That would be amazing.


----------



## muddyblue (Dec 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For a moment there, I actually believed what I saw
> 
> (watching the introduction as I type this)


Now its tagged 279€ + VAT....


----------



## dko22 (Dec 14, 2022)

if it's free, I'll buy it 
otherwise initial impression is gimmicky. What exactly has taken 18 months?

UPDATE
now that the articulations are up, I'll be able to have a proper look.


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 14, 2022)

Ah, yes. Showing up in the SINE player store for 279 intro price.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 14, 2022)

💸 💸 💸 _ tough timing right after BlkFri /Cyber Mon !


----------



## portego (Dec 14, 2022)

No medieval goodness? ☹️ Great, so apparently I lost all my psychic abilities, and I'm a mere mortal now... There goes my dream of joining the X-Men... 😱


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> 💸 💸 💸 _ tough timing right after BlkFri /Cyber Mon !


The good news is: it’ll be for sale for YEARS to come


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 14, 2022)

Its so nice you can buy individuell Parts/Instruments from OT-Libraries. Will definetely get some of them seperately when I need them ❤️


----------



## ism (Dec 14, 2022)

Wow, this is quite wonderful.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 14, 2022)

portego said:


> No medieval goodness? ☹️ Great, so apparently I lost all my psychic abilities, and I'm a mere mortal now... There goes my dream of joining the X-Men... 😱


"Formed out of a shared interest in Gregorian chant, ... their repertoire focuses on early polyphony and ..."

Medieval-influenced....


----------



## muddyblue (Dec 14, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> 💸 💸 💸 _ tough timing right after BlkFri /Cyber Mon !


Yes... and no no Tallinn upgrade bonus


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 14, 2022)

First impression of the individual vocal ensembles: male---"normal" stuff underwhelming, "weird" stufff pretty great; female---"normal" stuff very good, "weird" stuff largely a little underwhelming....


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm trying to understand the intent behind some of these patches. They're so niche that if someone used them once in a piece, that's it, it would be so recognizable that it would be pointless for anyone else to use them. 🤔


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 14, 2022)

Listening to the demos, my favorite is definitely the viola.


----------



## JSteel (Dec 14, 2022)

If you would buy them one after another it would cost 549€ instead of 399€ regular. That's what i don't like about buying individuals, they are way more expensive and i can't see a reason for that.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2022)

The String Quartet seems a very nice sounding and quite capable ensemble collection for €50 + VAT. Demo sounds good.


----------



## RemyB85 (Dec 14, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I'm trying to understand the intent behind some of these patches. They're so niche that if someone used them once in a piece, that's it, it would be so recognizable that it would be pointless for anyone else to use them. 🤔


exactly...


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 14, 2022)

JSteel said:


> If you would buy them one after another it would cost 549€ instead of 399€ regular. That's what i don't like about buying individuals, they are way more expensive and i can't see a reason for that.


It's that way with just about anything you by, least here in the US. Better to buy in bulk or the whole package. But when you just want one or two instruments, having the ability to buy them is good too.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 14, 2022)

Besides film music, what other types of music is this library aimed at? Also can this be combined with Tallinn or even Albion Solstice?


----------



## ender7 (Dec 14, 2022)

Absolutely in love with the sound of the Kannel.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 14, 2022)

Impressive Live Intro video !! Very well done, persuasive, impressive content. Major interest now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Besides film music, what other types of music is this library aimed at? Also can this be combined with Tallinn or even Albion Solstice?


I was thinking about Solstice a lot while watching the presentation and I think the two libraries are somewhat related aesthetically and could very well be the source of great combos, yes.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 14, 2022)

The playable range for the string quartet legato patch looked quite limited in the walkthrough. I wonder if it's just a bug with the white keys.


----------



## RemyB85 (Dec 14, 2022)

I see that library like the orchestral tools answer to the spitfire audio's Solstice (kind of)


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 14, 2022)

The major advantage that I see in buying single instruments is that I can buy whatever I want, whenever I need.
Also, I can pick and choose from different libraries and, being mostly recorded in the same place, it's easy to blend them together. 
From this point of view, the collection is a restriction. I would love to see the same approach from other companies. Very often I don't buy a library because I know that, at the end of the day, I will only use a few instruments/patches.
Another point in favor of selling single instruments is that, at least for me, it "kills" any offer/sale from other companies, because I can always find a single instrument that has a similar (or lower) price and I don't have the time limit. 
The last advantage of the singles is that you can think of them as a way to defer the acquisition of the library. Instead of paying everything all at once, I can pay a small amount each month allowing me to keep a regular cash flow and not impact my credit score, because the sample libraries are only one of my expenses.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> The major advantage that I see in buying single instruments is that I can buy whatever I want, whenever I need.
> Also, I can pick and choose from different libraries and, being mostly recorded in the same place, it's easy to blend them together.
> From this point of view, the collection is a restriction. I would love to see the same approach from other companies. Very often I don't buy a library because I know that, at the end of the day, I will only use a few instruments/patches.
> Another point in favor of selling single instruments is that, at least for me, it "kills" any offer/sale from other companies, because I can always find a single instrument that has a similar (or lower) price and I don't have the time limit.
> The last advantage of the singles is that you can think of them as a way to defer the acquisition of the library. Instead of paying everything all at once, I can pay a small amount each month allowing me to keep a regular cash flow and not impact my credit score, because the sample libraries are only one of my expenses.


Couldn’t agree more. Well put.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> The playable range for the string quartet legato patch looked quite limited in the walkthrough. I wonder if it's just a bug with the white keys.


Thanks for bringing this to our attention. Is there a way to get more info on this, on a per instrument basis?


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Dec 14, 2022)

The SALU solo piano + viola + cello for intimate compositions 🔥 
Glad OT offers the SINE singles 🙌


----------



## hokkaido (Dec 14, 2022)

Not a comment on the library itself, but I just have to say, the overall aesthetic of the presentation / live stream is pretty outstanding. OT is definitely on top of their marketing game.


----------



## JSteel (Dec 14, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> It's that way with just about anything you by, least here in the US. Better to buy in bulk or the whole package. But when you just want one or two instruments, having the ability to buy them is good too.





dunamisstudio said:


> It's that way with just about anything you by, least here in the US. Better to buy in bulk or the whole package. But when you just want one or two instruments, having the ability to buy them is good too.


Yeah, but 40% more for individuals? To me, it has a really bad taste, but thats maybe just me.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 14, 2022)

hokkaido said:


> Not a comment on the library itself, but I just have to say, the overall aesthetic of the presentation / live stream is pretty outstanding. OT is definitely on top of their marketing game.


Thank you! Putting that keynote together was a challenge, and we were lucky to work with such an amazing team!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 14, 2022)

A massive thank you to everyone who tuned into our keynote this evening! 

We hope you guys like Salu, and we can't wait to hear what you create with it. 

Best,
OT


----------



## Nashi_VI (Dec 14, 2022)

JSteel said:


> Yeah, but 40% more for individuals? To me, it has a really bad taste, but thats maybe just me.


I can also agree in principles.....however, at this point, 3 years into this a la carte system, we should be able to maneuver around and along with those prices.
There is almost no point in buying a la carte instruments if you want more than 50% of the instruments included in a given library, the only exception is, if you want to buy a specific library in instalments, but that way, you know you are going to be spending more money.....which is sadly true for everything you can buy in instalements, not only sample libraries.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 14, 2022)

JSteel said:


> Yeah, but 40% more for individuals? To me, it has a really bad taste, but thats maybe just me.


That's just you. It's called convenience, all retail does it. It's better to buy the pack, than individual. But when I only want one, and I don't want to buy the pack i have that convenience option too.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 14, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Perhaps a wind quartet - flute, oboe, clarinet, French horn and bassoon


Just had a nightmare-ish flashback to a time when I played with my wind quintet in the entrance of my high school for some event ... 

... during one piece, two of us (or three of us, depending) got onto a different measure of the music together while the others continued.

So, about half of the piece sounded like complete chaos, as we all continued playing, looking at the music and each other, trying to figure out what to do. It sounded awful.

And all we knew in our poor little high school minds was to not stop playing. Just keep playing. So, we all kept playing, on different measures. It was terrible. I played French Horn. I have no idea which group skipped measures. I was so confused, as were we all. We never spoke of it again. How I hated 10th grade.

From that moment on, I vowed to only have computers play my music for me.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 14, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I'm trying to understand the intent behind some of these patches. They're so niche that if someone used them once in a piece, that's it, it would be so recognizable that it would be pointless for anyone else to use them. 🤔


Isn't that the same with all libs though ? Certain patches especially phrase/loop based will always be recognisable but you wouldn't really have it centrepiece because of that, more lurking in the depths as an additional layer


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 14, 2022)

Lovely library! Will be doing a giveaway tmw; stay tuned!


----------



## Vik (Dec 14, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> The last advantage of the singles is that you can think of them as a way to defer the acquisition of the library. Instead of paying everything all at once, I can pay a small amount each month allowing me to keep a regular cash flow and not impact my credit score


Buying stuff a la carte also serves as a substitute for buying something on credit, only that you pay before you get (all) the goods instead of afterwards. And they work as a substitute for not being able to try out the full library before they buy it: they can try out some of it.

_More_ people would be _more_ happy if they could buy something that way – but get access to the full product when/if they have paid the full price.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 14, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Just had a nightmare-ish flashback to a time when I played with my wind quintet in the entrance of my high school for some event ...


A great story now though  

Isn't there a quote around like 'no wrong notes, it's a lack of confidence'. I was in the art room set in high school. We would have been pleased in your avant-garde exploration haha.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 14, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Lovely library! Will be doing a giveaway tmw; stay tuned!


On your YouTube channel right?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 14, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> The major advantage that I see in buying single instruments is that I can buy whatever I want, whenever I need.
> Also, I can pick and choose from different libraries and, being mostly recorded in the same place, it's easy to blend them together.
> From this point of view, the collection is a restriction. I would love to see the same approach from other companies. Very often I don't buy a library because I know that, at the end of the day, I will only use a few instruments/patches.
> Another point in favor of selling single instruments is that, at least for me, it "kills" any offer/sale from other companies, because I can always find a single instrument that has a similar (or lower) price and I don't have the time limit.
> The last advantage of the singles is that you can think of them as a way to defer the acquisition of the library. Instead of paying everything all at once, I can pay a small amount each month allowing me to keep a regular cash flow and not impact my credit score, because the sample libraries are only one of my expenses.


Essentially 2X cost versus Intro _ $549. Right ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Just had a nightmare-ish flashback to a time when I played with my wind quintet in the entrance of my high school for some event ...
> 
> ... during one piece, two of us (or three of us, depending) got onto a different measure of the music together while the others continued.
> 
> ...


Somehow that seems worse than the time I entered solo performance competition at school. I can't read music, but I knew the piece by heart. So, naturally, I forgot it completely just ten seconds in. I was a pretty decent improvisor, so I just improvised hoping to find my way back. I didn't find my way back; and it was the worst improvising I've ever done. Yet, rubbish as it was, at least I wasn't clashing with what someone else was doing.

I didn't learn any lessons and I didn't change anything as a result of my experience!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2022)

portego said:


> No medieval goodness? ☹️ Great, so apparently I lost all my psychic abilities, and I'm a mere mortal now... There goes my dream of joining the X-Men... 😱


X-Force might still take you.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 14, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> On your YouTube channel right?


Yep!


----------



## Niah2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Wow the piano sound is just incredible !


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 14, 2022)

I knew it would be another soundscape. Hiring Teldex must be tough in these times damn


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 14, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Yep!


Nice, what time? I'll try to make sure I'm available.  Would love to try and win it!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 14, 2022)

Nice stuff, can almost hear Skyrim sound in the trailer. Also first time seeing the famous @sascha in person


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Nice, what time? I'll try to make sure I'm available. Would love to try and win it!


Usually, Chris's giveaweays don't require you to view at a specific time. There's usually a few days to enter. You do need to visit the YouTube video to enter, though.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 14, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> ... during one piece, two of us (or three of us, depending) got onto a different measure of the music together while the others continued.
> 
> So, about half of the piece sounded like complete chaos, as we all continued playing, looking at the music and each other, trying to figure out what to do. It sounded awful.


I always found it remarkable how hard it can be to get out of such a situation in a live setting. I had this phenomenon haunt me several times as drummer or guitar player, and it always happened during the most simple songs... like, completely nail the set and then have *that* happen during the encore Misfits cover... 

Back on topic, OT, congratulations on the library, the whole concept is adorable! I think the whole is more than the sum of it's parts here. The diversity of the articulations and instruments united by a common vibe and sound aesthetic is very appealing. I couldn't get "it" while watching the walkthroughs, but it certainly has a strong effect when listening to the demos.

When Arvo Pärt was in the air, I already signed up for it anyways


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 14, 2022)

It's super neat to see so many artists involved in this. Some nice sounds all throughout the library it seems!


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 14, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Essentially 2X cost versus Intro _ $549. Right ?


if you want to buy the entire library and you have the money makes no sense to buy one single instrument at a time. 
Especially during the intro offer.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 14, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Nice, what time? I'll try to make sure I'm available. Would love to try and win it!


The vid will be up tmw at 8am EST!


----------



## Haakond (Dec 14, 2022)

Wow, this sounds fantastic. That piano...!!!!


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 14, 2022)

The Kannel though. I think it’s the standout instrument for me.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Usually, Chris's giveaweays don't require you to view at a specific time. There's usually a few days to enter. You do need to visit the YouTube video to enter, though.


Normally, @ChrisSiuMusic wants you to leave a comment for the YouTube video, and also complete a linked form with your name, email and YouTube channel, if you have one.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 14, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> The Kannel though. I think it’s the standout instrument for me.


Yeah it’s so good. The combined patch of piano, harp, and Kannel playing together too 😍


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 14, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Nice, what time? I'll try to make sure I'm available. Would love to try and win it!


Normally, @ChrisSiuMusic wants you to leave a comment for the YouTube video, and also complete a linked form with your name, email and YouTube channel, if you have one.


----------



## Loerpert (Dec 14, 2022)

I got some of the solo instruments. Beautiful sound.


----------



## Banquet (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm confused by the string quartet. It's not separate instruments, so I thought maybe they were mapped across the keyboard, but looking at the walkthrough, the legato is only 3 octaves - are all the instruments playing at once?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2022)

Banquet said:


> I'm confused by the string quartet. It's not separate instruments, so I thought maybe they were mapped across the keyboard, but looking at the walkthrough, the legato is only 3 octaves - are all the instruments playing at once?


It seems that way. The octave legato appears to have slightly broader range, but still rather limited.

@OrchestralTools Congrats on the release, really inspiring sounds. Could you please specify the exact playable range(s) of the string instruments - both the quartet and the viola / cello?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 14, 2022)

Outstanding! It's like Tallinn and Albion Solstice got together and had a most exquisite baby.
Superb sounding! Well done, Hendrik Schwarzer and team!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 14, 2022)

it sounds so good, congratulations OT!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 14, 2022)

juliandoe said:


> if you want to buy the entire library and you have the money makes no sense to buy one single instrument at a time.
> Especially during the intro offer.


After Intro _ seems 'reasonable' (quite cool) if OT offered few 'crossgrade' deals _ as purchasers of many individual parts choose to go to full library. 🤷🏻

e.g. _ discount for those having purchased: >$133. / >$199. / >$266. ??


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 14, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> I got some of the solo instruments. Beautiful sound.


OT is almost certainly going to give out a 25 euro voucher around December 23rd, no minimum spend....


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 14, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Just had a nightmare-ish flashback to a time when I played with my wind quintet in the entrance of my high school for some event ...
> 
> ... during one piece, two of us (or three of us, depending) got onto a different measure of the music together while the others continued.
> 
> So, about half of the piece sounded like complete chaos, as we all continued playing, looking at the music and each other, trying to figure out what to do. It sounded awful.


Just say that it was a piece by Charles Ives--who'd know? (I mean, other than your band director 8-)

Similar to your tenth-grade train nightmare, at the annual state high school band contest in the sight-reading segment: I was in our four-member baritone section, and the piece included a 16-bar baritone solo, which we agreed that we would all play, which nobody played. . . "Can we have a do-over? I think we can get it this time"
Mister Perkins was not amused. . .

Salu does sound pretty cool -- I could justify one or two of those "Processed" instruments


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 14, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> After Intro _ seems 'reasonable' (quite cool) if OT offered few 'crossgrade' deals _ as purchasers of many individual parts choose to go to full library. 🤷🏻
> 
> e.g. _ discount for those having purchased: >$133. / >$199. / >$266. ??


they do, I got complete the bundle prices from all those one shot sales over the summer.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 14, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> they do, I got complete the bundle prices from all those one shot sales over the summer.


Hope for repeat in 2023 !!


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 14, 2022)

First playtrough with the library: *The sound is great*.
Love the choices of instruments and the sampling.
Love the tone of the cello and the piano.
Percussion is also a nice surprise.

I only have some small nitpicks:


Spoiler: Opinions



If there is one thing which I would wish for the Sine player, a _button for neighbor borrowing round robin_.
While the sound of your libraries is superb, the solo instruments do suffer a bit from there being only one recorded round robin on the sustains. I get why, the long sustain times would make the library blow up in size and recording time. But especially on solo Instruments, like the Kannel, Harp and to an extend the Piano, it feels very limiting while playing.
There are staccato versions, but they are different. I don't want to discuss different players, because I actually think the Sine player is very nice. It is just that this would be an easy 5 minute fix in Kontakt, maybe it can be added to the sine engine somehow? Or just as an extra articualtion in an update?

I also miss Staccato and Pizzicato on the Solo Strings. The Cello tone would be lovely for bumpy bass lines.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 14, 2022)

ender7 said:


> Absolutely in love with the sound of the Kannel.


After the vocals, the first instrument I listened to (since Xperimenta's Kantele has been on my wish list)---like it better than Xperimenta; if I didn't already plan to use the voucher towards the Tallinn male choir I'd probably use it for this. 

Hope they do a flash sale on the Kannel....


----------



## davidson (Dec 14, 2022)

Could be interesting, need to find time to watch the full walkthrough. Looks like there's solo viola and cello but no violin. Is there a reason?


----------



## holywilly (Dec 14, 2022)

Thanks @OrchestralTools for this extraordinary library. I can't wait to score new projects with Salu.


----------



## Banquet (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm experiencing a range of emotions about this library. If you'd told me prior to the intro and walkthrough that it would be drawn from the same inspiration as Tallinn but closer, more solo, broader. range of instruments I'd have been so excited and assumed it was an automatic purchase. However, after watching the walkthrough two or three times, I love it, but wonder where I'd use half the articulations - and if I did use some of them, they'd be so obviously Salu and couldn't really be used again...

I adore the demo tracks - and lots of the articulations sound amazing in a kind of 'sprinkling of this, dash of that' kind of way... but some of the experimental parts seem to be of little potential use to me and other parts a little too phrase based for my taste. 

Then again, the idea of close, intimate instruments inspired by Pärt with a real earthy, ambient tone is just glorious and so up my street - and the demos prove what wonderful things can be done with it. Maybe I'm just not experienced enough to be able to use it effectively. Not sure, but I do feel if any library is worth taking a risk on, it's this... 

It's twice the size of Tallinn and the same price so I guess if I only use half of it I'd still get the same value I got out of Tallinn... but on the other hand I have a lot of libraries that don't get much use and this isn't a great time for me to throw a lot of money at another one.

Sensible me - 'for once in your life, show some restraint - don't buy it, it's too esoteric'
Emotional me - 'buy it you fool, it will give you the tools to free your poetic soul'


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 15, 2022)

davidson said:


> Could be interesting, need to find time to watch the full walkthrough. Looks like there's solo viola and cello but no violin. Is there a reason?


It seems that the library is focused on the low-end spectrum of frequencies. Hearing the demos/walkthrough you can see that even the quartet doesn't have a prominent violin part. This also means that having a low violin and a viola would result in redundancy.
The library is closed miced and sounds really dry so I believe it will be easy to mix a solo violin from another library.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

Banquet said:


> I'm experiencing a range of emotions about this library. If you'd told me prior to the intro and walkthrough that it would be drawn from the same inspiration as Tallinn but closer, more solo, broader. range of instruments I'd have been so excited and assumed it was an automatic purchase. However, after watching the walkthrough two or three times, I love it, but wonder where I'd use half the articulations - and if I did use some of them, they'd be so obviously Salu and couldn't really be used again...
> 
> I adore the demo tracks - and lots of the articulations sound amazing in a kind of 'sprinkling of this, dash of that' kind of way... but some of the experimental parts seem to be of little potential use to me and other parts a little too phrase based for my taste.
> 
> ...


The good thing is that, while the intro. price will be gone, you could buy it in six months time. Or six years.

I keep trying to remind myself: paying more when you can afford it is a better deal than paying less when you can't.

Of course, humans planning for the future makes the gods howl with laughter. Just how much future do any of us have left?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2022)

My uncle just passed away. Given my own health, if I ever reach his age I have 15 years left. Sounds about right. That’s not enough time to even play every sample I now own for 1 minute. So yeah, valid point Bee.

As for violins, something tells me the Miroire violin might just work with Salu?


----------



## dko22 (Dec 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It seems that way. The octave legato appears to have slightly broader range, but still rather limited.
> 
> @OrchestralTools Congrats on the release, really inspiring sounds. Could you please specify the exact playable range(s) of the string instruments - both the quartet and the viola / cello?


as far as I can see, the legato patch only includes the range at the lower end for the violin (G) and other patches for the viola (C). There is no covering of the cello range. That of course greatly reduces the usefulness of the instrument - it seems to be just a violin/viola combi. The solo instruments do have the expected range at the bottom though are fairly limited up top.


----------



## Dorothy (Dec 15, 2022)

Wow, this is one of the most inspiring sound library released this year! Contemporary sound, full of soul in a market bloated by generic assets. The sound palette is so evocative, thinking about Sivan Eldar, some Ensemble Intercontemporain repertoire... Thanks for that, hope you plan to do more. ❤️


----------



## Banquet (Dec 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The good thing is that, while the intro. price will be gone, you could buy it in six months time. Or six years.
> 
> I keep trying to remind myself: paying more when you can afford it is a better deal than paying less when you can't.
> 
> Of course, humans planning for the future makes the gods howl with laughter. Just how much future do any of us have left?


Wise words, Bee... thank you 

I was listening to the demo tracks in my car on the way to work this morning... it's very frosty and there was a layer of snow from last night. Difficult driving but a stunning landscape through the country lanes in Norfolk. Listening to the demo tracks through this winter landscape was a zen-like experience of wonder... I think I might get the library just coz moments like that are special and I feel like rewarding the people who are making things this lovely and different... There's a nice long intro period, so I still have time to ponder


----------



## erc13a (Dec 15, 2022)

Nice tribute  Dowloading what appears to be a gorgeous library.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

Banquet said:


> Wise words, Bee... thank you
> 
> I was listening to the demo tracks in my car on the way to work this morning... it's very frosty and there was a layer of snow from last night. Difficult driving but a stunning landscape through the country lanes in Norfolk. Listening to the demo tracks through this winter landscape was a zen-like experience of wonder... I think I might get the library just coz moments like that are special and I feel like rewarding the people who are making things this lovely and different... There's a nice long intro period, so I still have time to ponder


That's a beautiful reason to buy the library!


----------



## gnapier (Dec 15, 2022)

Banquet said:


> <snip>
> 
> Sensible me - 'for once in your life, show some restraint - don't buy it, it's too esoteric'
> Emotional me - 'buy it you fool, it will give you the tools to free your poetic soul'


OMG. This is the EXACT dialogue in my head with things like this! 🙂


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2022)

JSteel said:


> Depends on if our Girlfriends/Wifes find out that we bought another Library, i guess.


So husbands are automatically okay with it you reckon?


----------



## gnapier (Dec 15, 2022)

Absolutely lovely library. (I’d be willing to buy the ‘processed’ folder as a stand alone product!)

Unfortunately, there is no way I can part with €279 right now nor the €399 later. Perhaps a future sale during better times…

FYI, if anyone finds that they are in a similar position, Christian Henson‘s latest video has some marvelous suggestions for repurposing/extending your sometimes very old or existing libraries in really interesting ways. It was posted yesterday (Dec 14, 2022).


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 15, 2022)

Hey friends, the giveaway is now live! OT is kindly sharing 2 copies with us.  Enjoy, and best of luck!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2022)

Np mate. I'm not one of the political correct people at all, but I may be a man with a husband 😂 so yeah.. the "our" in your sentence didn't feel entirely accurate. My reaction is called "a joke", we used to have those back in the day.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 15, 2022)

Those of you who got this library and MA2, how would you compare the women's choir?


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 15, 2022)

My sonic palette has definitely shifted toward these closer, smaller, more intimate sounding libraries with an emphasis on less conventional sounding scapes and textures. Wrongtools Feathersome Strings, Dan Keen's Soft String Textures, the recent Fractured Strings and Heirloom by Spitfire and now this.

Lol, and I'd just paid off my Credit Card bill for last month's stuff. That didn't last long.


----------



## erc13a (Dec 15, 2022)

Just played 1 hour with the library and WOW !!! I think that it's the first time I open a library and think that everything is really gold here. I was skeptical with strings and voices but with a bit of reverb, they are just beautiful as all the other instruments (piano, harp and Kannel) are just gorgeous. Didn't have time yet to browse and play the processed section but I am already happy with the raw instruments.
By the way is there any way to preview sounds in Sine without loading them ?


----------



## ChrisCross (Dec 15, 2022)

Beautiful library! Which single instrument of Salu do you like best if you can have only one?

I think I especially like the Solo Piano and Solo Viola from the Walkthrough.


----------



## erc13a (Dec 15, 2022)

ChrisCross said:


> Beautiful library! Which single instrument of Salu do you like best if you can have only one?
> 
> I think I especially like the Solo Piano and Solo Viola from the Walkthrough.


Would say Piano, Kannel and harp. They are very interesting because they also have articulations which are really interesting. Solo viola sounds great but some classic articulations are missing (like staccato, pizzicato). Cello sounds great too. Hard to choose only one...


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 15, 2022)

Just wanted to mention the regular instruments I’d consider only half of the library. The processed patches are really the other half and they’re where the magic happens, the way they combine the different instruments together I think take the library to another level.


----------



## ChrisCross (Dec 15, 2022)

erc13a said:


> Would say Piano, Kannel and harp. They are very interesting because they also have articulations which are really interesting. Solo viola sounds great but some classic articulations are missing (like staccato, pizzicato). Cello sounds great too. Hard to choose only one...


Thank you! The combination of Piano, Kannel and Harp definitely sounds gorgeous!

But as David said, the processed patches are also really wonderful and reveal the true potential of this library.


----------



## alexlamy (Dec 15, 2022)

Just basically came here to agree with David 😅
I did my first demo with the regular instrument patches before any of the processed ones turned up. When they popped up, I tested them out and was immediately writing another track, in a very different tone. Such a great library


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 15, 2022)

alexlamy said:


> Just basically came here to agree with David 😅
> I did my first demo with the regular instrument patches before any of the processed ones turned up. When they popped up, I tested them out and was immediately writing another track, in a very different tone. Such a great library


Thanks Alex, and yes your demos are really cool! They show how many different styles you can use the sounds for.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2022)

Just received an email from my home town’s music hall. Turns out Vox Clamantis is performing there December 22. “One of the world’s best choirs”. Could this be… a sign? Tomorrow’s my birthday. Hmmm. Maybe I should buy myself a nice gift?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Just received an email from my home town’s music hall. Turns out Vox Clamantis is performing there December 22. “One of the world’s best choirs”. Could this be… a sign? Tomorrow’s my birthday. Hmmm. Maybe I should buy myself a nice gift?


So, tomorrow you'll be turning twenty-one again?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, tomorrow you'll be turning twenty-one again?


21. That was exactly 30 years ago


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 15, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey friends, the giveaway is now live! OT is kindly sharing 2 copies with us.  Enjoy, and best of luck!



Ok. You can give one to me.



doctoremmet said:


> Just received an email from my home town’s music hall. Turns out Vox Clamantis is performing there December 22. “One of the world’s best choirs”. Could this be… a sign? Tomorrow’s my birthday. Hmmm. Maybe I should buy myself a nice gift?


It's not just one sign, but two. Now buying this has become a must.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> It's not just one sign, but two. Now buying this has become a must.


I know right? What are the odds of having your birthday December 16 and there being all kinds of cool sample libraries sales going on?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 21. That was exactly 30 years ago


Fifty-one is a good age. You don't have to worry about turning fifty anymore; you can just get on with being old (late middle-aged?).


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Fifty-one is a good age. You don't have to worry about turning fifty anymore; you can just get on with being old (late middle-aged?).


I gather one also becomes eligible for OT OT pricing? *)

*) Orchestral Tools Old Timer

Anyway…. Sorry for the OT. Back to topic.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 15, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Ok. You can give one to me.
> 
> 
> It's not just one sign, but two. Now buying this has become a must.


Sorry I already sent animal parts to his residence to assure I win one. 

It’s the Italian way.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Sorry I already sent animal parts to his residence to assure I win one.
> 
> It’s the Italian way.


He won't have received them yet. He's currently locked in my basement. I win, he gets to leave.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> He won't have received them yet. He's currently locked in my basement. I win, he gets to leave.


I’ve lined your house with explosives. I win, I don’t light the match.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 15, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Ok. You can give one to me.


What's the magic word


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Dec 15, 2022)

@ChrisSiuMusic quietly backing out of this thread and doing background checks on us all as we speak 😂😂😂😂 ❤️


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I’ve lined your house with explosives. I win, I don’t light the match.


Let's not be hasty, now...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 15, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> @ChrisSiuMusic quietly backing out of this thread and doing background checks on us all as we speak 😂😂😂😂 ❤️


Don't expose me like that


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> What's the magic word


In my case, with the kidnapping? Probably 'sorry'.

Sorry. Sir.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Np mate. I'm not one of the political correct people at all, but I may be a man with a husband 😂 so yeah.. the "our" in your sentence didn't feel entirely accurate. My reaction is called "a joke", we used to have those back in the day.


Temme 
Once again I must remind you,I’m your DADDY not your HUSBAND.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 21. That was exactly 30 years ago


Temme-Happy Birthday! Best wishes and good health!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Np mate. I'm not one of the political correct people at all, but I may be a man with a husband 😂 so yeah.. the "our" in your sentence didn't feel entirely accurate. My reaction is called "a joke", we used to have those back in the day.


Oh no! You've not been joking again? I'm offended. No, worse; I'm afraid!

Now I know why the horses have been so skittish this evening.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh no! You've not been joking again? I'm offended. No, worse; I'm afraid!
> 
> Now I know why the horses have been so skittish this evening.


skittish,NO

i think terrified as well as sore.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 15, 2022)

was this the library @David Kudell was videotaping awhile back? Or is the more OT goodness coming before Christmas :O


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh no! You've not been joking again? I'm offended. No, worse; I'm afraid!
> 
> Now I know why the horses have been so skittish this evening.


Waning Gibbous _ Illumination: 58%. Horses should calm soon. 🔕


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 15, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> What's the magic word


Please? Oh no, wait, it was...damn, I forgot...


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Dec 15, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> What's the magic word


SALUtations 👋


----------



## ptram (Dec 16, 2022)

@OrchestralTools , after the intro promo expires, will the individual instruments price also go up?

Paolo


----------



## dko22 (Dec 16, 2022)

ptram said:


> @OrchestralTools , after the intro promo expires, will the individual instruments price also go up?
> 
> Paolo


I don't think the individual prices will go up as that's not normally how they work but could be wrong here. I'm not quite as convinced as some by the usefulness of the library (I have recently bought a selection of Tallinn instruments which were certainly worthwhile) but am certainly not ruling out getting an instrument or two.


----------



## ptram (Dec 16, 2022)

dko22 said:


> I'm not quite as convinced as some by the usefulness of the library


I'm particularly interested into the voices and the kannel. There are some unique things that I would use, that I can't find elsewhere.

But since the individual instruments sum up to an amount not far from the full collection in promo, I'm considering if spending the additional amount of money would make sense.

Paolo


----------



## dko22 (Dec 16, 2022)

I had a similar calculation to make with Tallinn. In the end, I spent about 3/4 of the total library price. If you're above that at the promotion price, I'd say just get the whole collection. If I'd known about Tallinn on promo, I'd have got the collection even though I might not have used all of it. Of course Salu has far more instruments and special effects so there no need to install everything, even if you buy it.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 16, 2022)

ptram said:


> I'm particularly interested into the voices and the kannel. There are some unique things that I would use, that I can't find elsewhere.
> 
> But since the individual instruments sum up to an amount not far from the full collection in promo, I'm considering if spending the additional amount of money would make sense.
> 
> Paolo


Though if it were just voices + Kannel then 2*47+22 = 116 or (if in addition to Kannel you include "Kannel, Harp, Piano") 2*47+2*22 = 138 vs intro price of 279.

Throwing in the Viola and Cello it's still 138+30+37 = 205 vs 279


----------



## ptram (Dec 16, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Though if it were just voices + Kannel then 2*47+22 = 116


You forget the solo voices, that are another 31*2 to add!

Paolo


----------



## vincewebb (Dec 18, 2022)

Just chiming into say I've been really enjoying my first couple of days with the library. For me the standout is the female choir - both the regular patches and some of the subtler aleatoric textures. 

A standout feature of the Sine player for this kind of textural library is the ability to crossfade between different articulations with CC in 'poly' performance mode. I think there's a lot of scope for personalising the sound this way. 

@ptram the solo voices are great, although I have to say I've been struggling a lot with the programming - at least on the Alto, the dynamics are quite uneven in certain spots and the blend with the legato transitions is sometimes quite off. The core sound is great though so hopefully they will fix this in a future update!


----------



## ptram (Dec 18, 2022)

vincewebb said:


> ability to crossfade between different articulations with CC in 'poly' performance mode


That's probably the thing that excited me the most: being able to crossfade between vowels. Let's see if it works.

Paolo


----------



## danielh02 (Dec 18, 2022)

This sounds beautiful. The drive space is a little tough... If you purchase the entire package, do you have to download all of the instruments at once? Also, the compressed size (89 GB) is the size on disk?

Dan


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 18, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> This sounds beautiful. The drive space is a little tough... If you purchase the entire package, do you have to download all of the instruments at once? Also, the compressed size (89 GB) is the size on disk?
> 
> Dan


With Sine, you always get quite a few options about which samples you download. I don't know the size, but I think it is the size on the disk.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 18, 2022)

The compressed size is the size the library will occupy on your SSD/HDD. And yes, you can download any part of the library separately if you don’t want to download the entire thing.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 18, 2022)

Defo interested in the Piano, Kannel and harp and the Female Ensemble.

Also some of the textures sound cool….

Still wish you could add multiple items to the cart though….😬


----------



## vincewebb (Dec 18, 2022)

Here's a short piece I made showing Salu in a more conventional cinematic setting, without a lot emphasis on exotic effects.



STEMS: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w1nklycrkq0vat1/AAAnz2lESB-KKTJmt8KcQaL_a?dl=1

If anyone's considering the library and would like to hear any specific raw demos let me know I'd be happy to help


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 18, 2022)

vincewebb said:


> Here's a short piece I made showing Salu in a more conventional cinematic setting, without a lot emphasis on exotic effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice piece; and it does show off more of the range of the library very nicely.


----------



## danielh02 (Dec 18, 2022)

vincewebb said:


> Here's a short piece I made showing Salu in a more conventional cinematic setting, without a lot emphasis on exotic effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Thanks for not putting on tons of reverb...!

So close on this library. I do really like that they leave the effects off, and I'm beginning to take a liking to the Sine player.

Dan


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Very nice piece; and it does show off more of the range of the library very nicely.


Especially impressed with transition apprx. 57 sec + 👏🏻


----------



## davidson (Dec 18, 2022)

vincewebb said:


> Here's a short piece I made showing Salu in a more conventional cinematic setting, without a lot emphasis on exotic effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, Vince. You just cost me €279 + VAT


----------



## dko22 (Dec 19, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> This sounds beautiful. The drive space is a little tough... If you purchase the entire package, do you have to download all of the instruments at once? Also, the compressed size (89 GB) is the size on disk?
> 
> Dan


as well as being able to install only the instruments you want, you can install only the microphone positions you need. Often if you just go with the basic default positions, you can save up to 2/3 of the disk space - this is a major advantage of the SINE approach. If you find an idea combination, you can also save as a merged preset which could save even more space.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 19, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> Very nice. Thanks for not putting on tons of reverb...!


*Reverb is life!



*


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 19, 2022)

Simeon strikes again with a wonderful demo of Salu. WARNING: This video could seriously affect your wallet.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 19, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Simeon strikes again with a wonderful demo of Salu. WARNING: This video could seriously affect your wallet.



Not watching it! Nonononononono


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Not watching it! Nonononononono


----------



## blackcapricorn (Dec 22, 2022)

Im considering buying Kannel.
What is difference between Solo Kannel and Kannel, harp and piano?
Seems Solo kannel has detailed articulations so flexible.Only that?


----------



## Loerpert (Dec 22, 2022)

blackcapricorn said:


> Im considering buying Kannel.
> What is difference between Solo Kannel and Kannel, harp and piano?
> Seems Solo kannel has detailed articulations and flexible?


one is a solo Kannel. The other is a combination of instruments including the Kannel.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 22, 2022)

blackcapricorn said:


> Im considering buying Kannel.
> What is difference between Solo Kannel and Kannel, harp and piano?
> Seems Solo kannel has detailed articulations and flexible?


For Kannel, harp, and piano they were sampled playing together at the same time (not combined later in editing). This way during the recording they could react to each other and blend.


----------



## blackcapricorn (Dec 22, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> one is a solo Kannel. The other is a combination of instruments including the Kannel.





David Kudell said:


> For Kannel, harp, and piano they were sampled playing together at the same time (not combined later in editing). This way during the recording they could react to each other and blend.


Thx guys. Its a little bit hard to decide to buy which one but seems better safe to choose solo.
Though 3 instruments in 22euro is attractive...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 22, 2022)

blackcapricorn said:


> Thx guys. Its a little bit hard to decide to buy which one but seems better safe to choose solo.
> Though 3 instruments in 22euro is attractive...


Yes, but they are playing as an ensemble. Which is great; but only for those occasions where you want those three instruments playing the same thing at the same time!


----------



## blackcapricorn (Dec 22, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, but they are playing as an ensemble. Which is great; but only for those occasions where you want those three instruments playing the same thing at the same time!


Its unison like strings ensemble? You mean it cannot play separately as single instrument?
If so I decide to buy Solo Kannel!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2022)

blackcapricorn said:


> Its unison like strings ensemble? You mean it cannot play separately as single instrument?
> If so I decide to buy Solo Kannel!


Correct.


----------



## badabing (Dec 22, 2022)

So just to check I got this right, you can buy the instruments on their own for much cheaper? Seems like a good deal if you don't want the whole bundle, I'm tempted by the piano at 22 euro, but how deeply is it sampled in term of velocity layers, release samples etc.?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2022)

badabing said:


> So just to check I got this right, you can buy the instruments on their own for much cheaper?


You can buy individual instruments, for lower prices which -added all up- actually aren’t cheaper. It is a great option though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2022)

badabing said:


> I'm tempted by the piano at 22 euro, but how deeply is it sampled in term of velocity layers, release samples etc.?


According to the manual there appear to be 4 layers. I wouldn’t expect much in terms of features such as release samples, half pedaling etc. for this price.


----------



## badabing (Dec 22, 2022)

OK thanks @doctoremmet I like the tone of the piano but four layers is not a lot, right for the price but maybe not for me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2022)

badabing said:


> OK thanks @doctoremmet I like the tone of the piano but four layers is not a lot, right for the price but maybe not for me.


Piano samples like these typically really shine in the context of the library as a “confined” composing toolkit / environment. As long as one plays to whatever it is the sample likes. A truly versatile workhorse piano can’t be expected and if you’re looking for something like that I concur you’re likely better off looking elsewhere.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 22, 2022)

blackcapricorn said:


> Its unison like strings ensemble? You mean it cannot play separately as single instrument?
> If so I decide to buy Solo Kannel!


That's right. Like when a string section is recorded playing as an ensemble together instead of a separate solo violin library. In this case, it is a mixed ensemble of three different instruments - no solo versions of any of them. But there also solo versions of each of these instruments available to buy separately.


----------



## rembrant (Dec 22, 2022)

Been after a nice close string quartet thats quick to use out the box for sketching, rather than stacking up 4 individual solo instruments. The string quartet in Salu looks and sounds ideal. Very tempted...


----------



## blackcapricorn (Dec 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Correct.





Bee_Abney said:


> That's right. Like when a string section is recorded playing as an ensemble together instead of a separate solo violin library. In this case, it is a mixed ensemble of three different instruments - no solo versions of any of them. But there also solo versions of each of these instruments available to buy separately.


Thx guys for detail. Im gonna buy Solo Kannel!


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 22, 2022)

rembrant said:


> Been after a nice close string quartet thats quick to use out the box for sketching, rather than stacking up 4 individual solo instruments. The string quartet in Salu looks and sounds ideal. Very tempted...


I don't think it'll be ideal for that. Take the narrow range into consideration and the fact that it is more on the avantgarde side.


----------



## rembrant (Dec 22, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> I don't think it'll be ideal for that. Take the narrow range into consideration and the fact that it is more on the avantgarde side.


Could you clarify what you mean by 'narrow range'?
Avantgarde is a bonus for me as I don't tend to write straight up regular classical.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2022)

rembrant said:


> Could you clarify what you mean by 'narrow range'?


The quartet has a rather narrow recorded / sampled / playable range on the keyboard.


----------



## rembrant (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks, hadn't noticed that from the specs!


----------



## ChrisCross (Dec 22, 2022)

Is the solo Piano comparable to something like the Olafur Arnalds felt piano in terms of softness and expressiveness? Really tempted to pick this up since I love felt pianos. It definitely sounds gorgeous from what I heard so far but it's always hard to know until you played it yourself if it really resonates with you.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 22, 2022)

rembrant said:


> Thanks, hadn't noticed that from the specs!


However, you can easily expand the range of any SINE instrument without it sounding artificial (up to a point, of course). You can also drag the key switch range, if you need room for the low end.


----------



## alexlamy (Dec 23, 2022)

ChrisCross said:


> Is the solo Piano comparable to something like the Olafur Arnalds felt piano in terms of softness and expressiveness? Really tempted to pick this up since I love felt pianos. It definitely sounds gorgeous from what I heard so far but it's always hard to know until you played it yourself if it really resonates with you.


Seeing a couple of comments about the piano, so just adding my thoughts as I used it one of my demos (on the site, at the end of Metsaema). It's super, super soft and quiet. Very quiet in overall level, so if you're using it in combination and turn it up then you're also turning up noises and noise floor. Personally I quite like that, it sounds like a real recording, but if you come at the piano hoping to be super expressive and need volume then this isn't really the instrument for it. Think more like the soft parts of Fratres, or some soft Tom Newman scores - that's the sort of sound. Well worth having, and I think you'll find times to use it.


----------



## rembrant (Dec 23, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> However, you can easily expand the range of any SINE instrument without it sounding artificial (up to a point, of course). You can also drag the key switch range, if you need room for the low end.


Good shout. Im surprised they didn't do that in the first place given the 3-tone gap in range is fairly marginal.


----------



## ChrisCross (Dec 23, 2022)

alexlamy said:


> Seeing a couple of comments about the piano, so just adding my thoughts as I used it one of my demos (on the site, at the end of Metsaema). It's super, super soft and quiet. Very quiet in overall level, so if you're using it in combination and turn it up then you're also turning up noises and noise floor. Personally I quite like that, it sounds like a real recording, but if you come at the piano hoping to be super expressive and need volume then this isn't really the instrument for it. Think more like the soft parts of Fratres, or some soft Tom Newman scores - that's the sort of sound. Well worth having, and I think you'll find times to use it.


Thank you for your insights. Sounds like a good fit for me then. For example I love to turn up the volume on Intimate Grand Piano and play very softly to really bring up the quietest layer and make it even more intimate. I don't really need a huge dynamic range for this kind of soft and emotional pianos. The most important thing for me is that the sound itself can be super soft and intimate and also has enough warmth to make it really emotional while playing. I just checked your demo and it's really beautiful!

The manual doesn't seem to state this clearly but do the sustains also have some round robins? It says that the Staccato patch has 5 round robins but does that also apply to the normal sustain patch? There must be at least a few right?

I listened to Introspection by Vetle Nærø and now I want this piano even more. Really beautiful album and the kind of music I love.


----------



## alexlamy (Dec 23, 2022)

ChrisCross said:


> Thank you for your insights. Sounds like a good fit for me then. For example I love to turn up the volume on Intimate Grand Piano and play very softly to really bring up the quietest layer and make it even more intimate. I don't really need a huge dynamic range for this kind of soft and emotional pianos. The most important thing for me is that the sound itself can be super soft and intimate and also has enough warmth to make it really emotional while playing. I just checked your demo and it's really beautiful!
> 
> The manual doesn't seem to state this clearly but do the sustains also have some round robins? It says that the Staccato patch has 5 round robins but does that also apply to the normal sustain patch? There must be at least a few right?
> 
> I listened to Introspection by Vetle Nærø and now I want this piano even more. Really beautiful album and the kind of music I love.


It’s one RR on the sustains. Just checked. Can’t say I noticed that being an issue before though. Maybe with obvious repetition you’d head some notes repeating, but for the style you’d normal use the patch I doubt it would ever be too obvious.


----------



## BenBotkin (Dec 23, 2022)

It's a beautiful library. Here's a track I wrote with it that is a little more reverb-y. This is SALU only, with some EQ in spots and some Pro-R reverb.


----------



## ChrisCross (Dec 23, 2022)

alexlamy said:


> It’s one RR on the sustains. Just checked. Can’t say I noticed that being an issue before though. Maybe with obvious repetition you’d head some notes repeating, but for the style you’d normal use the patch I doubt it would ever be too obvious.


Thank you for checking! That's a bit of a bummer since even the free Spindle has 3 round robins. I guess it will be fine for sparse arrangements but maybe not for repeating arpeggios. I decided to use my voucher on the Woodwinds from Time Macro for now since I have a lot of pianos already but Woodwind textures is something that I have not covered yet.


----------



## Citizen1000a (Dec 23, 2022)

Are there any libraries that have similar patches to the Vocal Ensembles irregulars?


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Now I know why the horses have been so skittish this evening.


Frau Blücher! I knew it all along!


----------



## Banquet (Dec 24, 2022)

I bought the Salu and absolutely love it! I'd already got some nice winter footage of the recent frost here in Norfolk, so decided write some accompanying music to go along with it, and just used Salu and nothing else. I gave myself 2 hours to come up with the music but it ended up taking probably double that! I'm just a hobbyist that's fairly new to orchestral writing so I hope OT don't mind me mullering their beautiful library in public!

I have really enjoyed using Salu... it has a raw, ethereal tone that fits well with the kind of nature filming I want to do. Here's the result if anyone is interested


----------



## ptram (Dec 24, 2022)

Banquet said:


> I'd already got some nice winter footage of the recent frost here in Norfolk


That's a fantastic documentary. I pity those who only go to London, and tell they have been to England…

Paolo


----------



## davidson (Dec 24, 2022)

ptram said:


> That's a fantastic documentary. I pity those who only go to London, and tell they have been to England…
> 
> Paolo


As a Northerner, I can safely say London is the pits. If you're coming the UK, get yourselves up to the Lake District!


----------



## ptram (Dec 24, 2022)

@OrchestralTools , something I don't fully understand is the difference between Sustains and Sustain Pads, in the Salu Voice Ensembles. I would say the first patch has a more nuanced dynamic and a stronger attack, but I'm not totally sure. Do you like to tell something about them?

Paolo


----------



## ShoeHorn (Dec 26, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Simeon strikes again with a wonderful demo of Salu. WARNING: This video could seriously affect your wallet.



Well, it did it for me. Bought!

When Simeon sings he looks like Cartman but sounds like Neil Diamond


----------



## wunderflo (Dec 26, 2022)

Banquet said:


> I bought the Salu and absolutely love it! I'd already got some nice winter footage of the recent frost here in Norfolk, so decided write some accompanying music to go along with it, and just used Salu and nothing else. I gave myself 2 hours to come up with the music but it ended up taking probably double that! I'm just a hobbyist that's fairly new to orchestral writing so I hope OT don't mind me mullering their beautiful library in public!
> 
> I have really enjoyed using Salu... it has a raw, ethereal tone that fits well with the kind of nature filming I want to do. Here's the result if anyone is interested



wow, I love everything about this. Fantastic work! Would you mind to please list the Salu patches you used here? I mean I can identify some, but I'm not sure about all of them.


----------



## Banquet (Dec 27, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> wow, I love everything about this. Fantastic work! Would you mind to please list the Salu patches you used here? I mean I can identify some, but I'm not sure about all of them.


Thank you! 

The first patch is the texture patch Lucid Glass
The vocal patch that starts next is Irregular repetitions from the Female Ensemble special section.
Then the Clock and Crotales patch
Next is the harp and then solo alto legato and onto female ensemble syllables long
Then solo viola legato, cello legato
There is the piano later in the piece
The strings are the quartet sustains and the shorts are the quartet spiccato

I think that's it! : )

It's great to have such a wide choice of instruments and articulations and still lots I didn't use.


----------



## wunderflo (Dec 27, 2022)

Banquet said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The first patch is the texture patch Lucid Glass
> The vocal patch that starts next is Irregular repetitions from the Female Ensemble special section.
> ...


thanks so much, that's very helpful to know for à la carte purchasers like myself. 
The harp sounds interesting. Very "earthy", almost like an acoustic guitar. I like that, though.
I guess I still need to get the cello and the alto voice. Sounds lovely!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 30, 2022)

Dirk Ehlert livestreaming as I type this. That viola… just stunning…. ❤️

Great melody @Dirk Ehlert 









CTO - HANDS ON Orchestral Tools "SALU"


Orchestral Tools SALUGet it here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/saluMy Production Music Course.https://courses.composingtutorials.com/New...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 31, 2022)

Just in case: when OT say that your EDU pricing runs until Dec 31st, they mean Dec 31st excluded 
I wanted to grab a couple of last minute individual instruments, but I'm not getting EDU pricing anymore.
I hope this information is useful to others


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 31, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> Just in case: when OT say that your EDU pricing runs until Dec 31st, they mean Dec 31st excluded
> I wanted to grab a couple of last minute individual instruments, but I'm not getting EDU pricing anymore.
> I hope this information is useful to others


Is it good that you are saving money or bad that you can't buy what you wanted? If the latter, try contact them. I doubt anyone will read your message until next week, though.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Is it good that you are saving money or bad that you can't buy what you wanted? If the latter, try contact them. I doubt anyone will read your message until next week, though.


It's both good and bad  I see it as a sign from the Universe.
OT deserve a break during the end of the year, I'm not going to bother them with it  (he says, posting in a dedicated OT thread)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 31, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> It's both good and bad  I see it as a sign from the Universe.
> OT deserve a break during the end of the year, I'm not going to bother them with it  (he says, posting in a dedicated OT thread)


Hey, you provided a public service for everyone else! Now they can give up hope and temptation both; and get on with their New Year's Eve!


----------



## tebling (Dec 31, 2022)

Finally caved in the final hours of the intro price and used the €25 voucher. Now on to a 2023 of less buying and more producing!


----------



## Thlian (Jan 1, 2023)

ptram said:


> That's a fantastic documentary. I pity those who only go to London, and tell they have been to England…
> 
> Paolo


Yep! Landscape and music combined creates a beautiful autumn day 😊 For both eyes and ears.

I agree om that term, visiting the city doesn't mean you have seen the country. 
Same goes for those who walks out a planet in Norway and seriously, SERIOUSLY (!) asks where the polar bear are! It's like someone has one ear in Los Angeles and one ear in New York, but there isn't any stops on the way. Merely a road. 

This library sounds great, haven't been herr long enough to know what sounds niche. So that's a plus. But sorry to say, somebody told me to learn some music theory first, and stop using 10 seconds every time I nerd to find Cmaj. For some reason buying up expensive and nice sounding libraries has become a hobby of mine. Just forced myself to not waste mo'money on stuff I can't use. GIP - Got Impulse Control! No matter how awsome ut sounds and SALU sounds awsome. If this had come along 3 months ago it would be a no-brainer. Sadly I have developed more brain (for lack of a better word). Good luck OT, keep this up, I will for sure come back to you later on 😊


----------



## tritonely (Jan 2, 2023)

Very inspiring set of instruments and vocals! Love the textural patches (named irregular ...) of the strings and piano that are recorded in several ways. I think they are a bit more easy out of the box than the evolutions of the competitor. Salu is now a big part of my European inspired combinations of VST's, the MGO'23 European Ensemble (I summed up the other libraries in the YT description). 

In the MP3 you can find the Salu-only audio. I used Salu's spot mics with multiple ValhallaDSP-reverbs.
[the piano sound is intented to be staccato, one feature I love that OT records those]


----------



## tritonely (Saturday at 8:23 AM)

And a follow up: Radical Face's beautiful Welcome Home, Son (yes, from the Nikon commercial) in an intimate orchestral arrangement, primarily Orchestral Tools' Salu. In the MP3 you can find the Salu-only audio.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Saturday at 8:52 AM)

As far as the sound design patches go, does anyone who owns the full library have a favorite?

If one were to choose ONE only.

I have habitat, which is great.

Also have Albion solstice and tundra which may cross over some vibes maybe.


I say that because I wonder if Icy is too close to tundra soundscapes or not? (I feel like icy is most talked about) but I’m curious about dreamscape Vs evolving. 

Getting some ‘Mandy’ Johansson type vibes from dreamscape. 

Cheers


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Saturday at 12:22 PM)

Fuck it, y'all so slow I don't have the patience for this.

Bought Dreamstate & sub drones from drones to achieve my 'Mandy' Vibes! 

I think these two will blend splendidly.


----------



## jehovahlicious (Saturday at 12:41 PM)

A little too late but I think you choose well, dreamstate and evolving are my two favorites. Snowblind smile and Whispering leaves respond really well to the dynamics slider. My first OT library and I think it is pretty amazing. Just my total amateur opinion, enjoy!!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Saturday at 2:03 PM)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Fuck it, y'all so slow I don't have the patience for this.
> 
> Bought Dreamstate & sub drones from drones to achieve my 'Mandy' Vibes!
> 
> I think these two will blend splendidly.


You and I remember Barry Manilow very differently.


----------



## sostenuto (Saturday at 2:06 PM)

Bee_Abney said:


> You and I remember Barry Manilow very differently.


Based on last live performance attended in San Francisco ------ VERRRYY differently !! 😱


----------

